# Mattel 440X2



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I placed an order from Mattel for 6 of the 440x2 chassis (or whatever they call it now) a number of weeks ago when they were out of stock. I received the chassis today and and noticed the hard rubber tires that were melting plastic track have been replaced with what appears to be a silicone compound tire. I haven't had them on the track yet, but they appear to be an excellent replacement.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

I got my 6 on Friday & haven't opened any bags yet but the tires look to be a lot better.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I got my recipt Fri and haven't got the chassis yet. Should be here very soon.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

I have some vintage 440x2 that need some refresh on their parts and need to place an order for these Mattel chassis - hope to have cash soon. If one of you don't mind, could you snap some close up pics of what you got and post it up? I'd greatly appreciate it!

Thanks!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Here you go. Fresh out of the bag. The goodyears are gone. The fronts still have the texture but the rear are smooth and sticky.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*How...*

How flexible are these chassis from Mattel?

I have a few from battery operated sets that seem really flimsy...

Just wondering...


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

I just got a few of these, very nice for the price but the rear wheels are wobbly, the driver side rear wheel was wobbly on 4 of 6 of them, and not just a little, the fronts were not that great either but the rear tires are great, nice and sticky.
noddaz, these are chassis real flexible, i think they are from the hot wheels speed racer set, thats the way somebody on the bay is selling them anyways


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Wobbly wheels? Were the wheels off center, the axles bent, or the tires off center? The tires can be trued but the other possibilities are tougher to deal with.

It might be interesting to get a Mattel engineer to stop by this forum now and then. Anyone know anybody there?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*I will be happy to ease your pain*

If you are unhappy with these chassis, I will buy them from you at your cost including shipping from Mattel to you and from you to me. PM me.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

The rear rims are junk had some break taking the tires off as are the front tires WAYYYYYY Out of round!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> The rear rims are junk had some break taking the tires off as are the front tires WAYYYYYY Out of round!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Please to read post #9 of this thread. :wave:


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Resinmonger, I might have the traction mags and the extra dremeled off plastic for you. I would have to say that these guys looking for originals are gonna pay and they are gonna pay out the wassu for the same thing I got for less than 14$. Is there a secret magnet from these like a SUPER II? Those even got mixed up with the dimple or no dimple question. I just thought that for $3.29 a piece shipped I could race them without to much bitch'n. Then use the magnets for the kids refrigerator letters.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

No offense intended but I have played the ebay game and got lots of junk and new toys are always fun to experiment with.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

resinmonger said:


> Please to read post #9 of this thread. :wave:


No you can't have mine , I strip them for parts :thumbsup:. I do have a number where you can order more then 6 at a time though


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks for posting up the pics, hadaslot! These look almost similar to my chassis but not quiet the same. There seems to be some sort of extra "wings" where the body mounts up at the bottom there. And the plastic around the traction magnets and tail shaft are seems to be thinner than my chassis I have here. And it appears that this chassis has forward front axle position where as the vintage chassis I have has only one place for the front axle.

The good thing is that it appears the rest of the parts seem to be the same - arm, brushes, brush tubes, etc. As a parts car to refresh my vintage it might be fine. I'll have to just wait and see once I have the cash flow to grab some.

Thank you again for posting up pics! I really do appreciate it!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Guys, my "I'll buy them" posts were intended to jokingly make a point. We are getting a RTR (ready to run) chassis shipped for under $3.50. The component parts are worth way more. Don't sweat the wheels and tires. 

For $24 at Bud's HO, you can get 12 pairs of front and rear replacement tires. That's enough to upgrade two six-packs of these chassis. We're not talking bleeding edge race tires but we're also only talking two bones a car. Now I'm up to under $5.50 for a chassis that I _can buy retail _for $12 to $18. Still looks like a deal to me. As I said, if you're feeling bummed with your purchase, the Hutt is willing to help. 

Full chassis only, Had-a-slot, not that I don't appreciate your offer of fresh ground chassis bits. Those are yummy with some country gravy... 

Kevin, I know you upgrade yours with your custom power rail ripping level 50 magnets. That's a nice video on your website of a chassis test run BTW. I've watched the vid a dozen times and I think I can actually see something streaking around the track but it's too fast for me to tell for sure. Maybe you could post a slow-motion version of the test video.

Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

PD2 said:


> Thanks for posting up the pics, hadaslot! These look almost similar to my chassis but not quiet the same. There seems to be some sort of extra "wings" where the body mounts up at the bottom there. And the plastic around the traction magnets and tail shaft are seems to be thinner than my chassis I have here. And it appears that this chassis has forward front axle position where as the vintage chassis I have has only one place for the front axle.
> 
> The good thing is that it appears the rest of the parts seem to be the same - arm, brushes, brush tubes, etc. As a parts car to refresh my vintage it might be fine. I'll have to just wait and see once I have the cash flow to grab some.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have the slim chassis, the parts will still interchange












resinmonger said:


> Kevin, I know you upgrade yours with your custom power rail ripping level 50 magnets. That's a nice video on your website of a chassis test run BTW. I've watched the vid a dozen times and I think I can actually see something streaking around the track but it's too fast for me to tell for sure. Maybe you could post a slow-motion version of the test video.
> 
> Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


Ill have to post a video of one with a BRIGHTLY colored body next time. I didn't think of that when I posted that one


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

That's the chassis I have, Kevin! Not as clean and fresh looking right now, but as you have indicated, looks like I have a source for some cheap refresh parts! Thanks for letting me know and posting up the pic!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

PD2 said:


> That's the chassis I have, Kevin! Not as clean and fresh looking right now, but as you have indicated, looks like I have a source for some cheap refresh parts! Thanks for letting me know and posting up the pic!
> 
> PD2:thumbsup:


For just over $3 each shipped you cant beat the price for interchangeable parts :thumbsup:
Its funny I have a couple idiots on ebay knocking the 3.5 ohm arms I true and sell, but the real funny thing is they are faster then the old 6-7 ohm arms that tyco use to make and they sell.One of those idiots claims he has his "professional trued" but he dont, the guy that trues them just takes the used junk arms and trues the com and misses about 1/2 the steps that need to be done in a true professional truing job.(ESPECIALLY ULTRASONIC CLEANING)
Plus the motor magnets are slightly stronger in the new chassis. The older magnets I ohmed were under 600 gauss, The newer one ALL ohm over 600, some as high as 650+. 
So for a little over $3 you get a great arm, motor brushes and springs, new pickup shoes and springs and good gears. They rest of the parts are ok but not something I would use to race(chassis, bulkheads(front one may be ok) and rims and axles)


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I spent 20 minutes looking for these chassis at the Mattel site. Still can't find them. Anyone help a brother out with a link?
Thanks, hey! :thumbsup:


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Here
https://store.mattel.com/CatalogBrowser.aspx?cat=139&sec=9225&productid=none&tx=103


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Click the link and choose the country.. the chassis will be right there when you click enter!!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> For just over $3 each shipped you cant beat the price for interchangeable parts :thumbsup:
> Its funny I have a couple idiots on ebay knocking the 3.5 ohm arms I true and sell, but the real funny thing is they are faster then the old 6-7 ohm arms that tyco use to make and they sell.One of those idiots claims he has his "professional trued" but he dont, the guy that trues them just takes the used junk arms and trues the com and misses about 1/2 the steps that need to be done in a true professional truing job.(ESPECIALLY ULTRASONIC CLEANING)
> Plus the motor magnets are slightly stronger in the new chassis. The older magnets I ohmed were under 600 gauss, The newer one ALL ohm over 600, some as high as 650+.
> So for a little over $3 you get a great arm, motor brushes and springs, new pickup shoes and springs and good gears. They rest of the parts are ok but not something I would use to race(chassis, bulkheads(front one may be ok) and rims and axles)


This is great information GoodwrenchIntim! Thanks for sharing! I hope I can grab some soon and refresh my cars - sounds like I've definitely found my "tune up" kits! LOL!!

Thanks again!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

LeeRoy98 said:


> I received the chassis today and and noticed the hard rubber tires that were melting plastic track have been replaced with what appears to be a silicone compound tire.
> 
> Gary


 Determining whether these tires will melt plastic or not would require them to sit stationary on some track for at least a few weeks. While they may appear different, there are many different Mattel tires that melt track - basically every battery chassis they made. Most are black, but there are also the red tires under the CARS cars.

I haven't ordered any of these yet, so I can't experiment. But don't assume they have been approved by Good Housekeeping for safe track storage.

Joe


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I ordered 5 for myself and found the Ni- Cad batteries my Hudy lathe needed and a charger for cheap whoo hooo.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

clydeomite said:


> I ordered 5 for myself and found the Ni- Cad batteries my Hudy lathe needed and a charger for cheap whoo hooo.
> Clyde-0-Mite


I run mine off a old PC PS, you can select a few different volts to vary the speed an can not beat the clean power from it


----------



## ohno50 (Dec 30, 2008)

Got mine on Thursday. Very fast out of the box.

Like any car out of the box could be tuned.

Chassis pretty flexy, tire/wheels not true.

For the price I think they are a great deal.

Does anyone know how often you can order these?

Now I just need some bodies!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

ohno50 said:


> Does anyone know how often you can order these?


Ive ordered a few sets on same day


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

If anyone would like to question what chassis they have this is a good link for all sorts of chassis'
http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/idchass.jsp
I like the parts breakdown on the right of the pic. David


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Kinda off topic but...*

I bought 12 of those 440 X2 chassis from the Mattel Customer Service Site.
I tested all of them and found 3 of them that had exceptionally powerful armatures,
and they were pretty well balanced too with no vibration.
I'm not really a drag racer, but I took the best one of the arms to make a drag car with.
( the orange fold over tab com )

I put it in a BSRT G3 chassis with a Micro Speedworks T+ bulkhead and;
BSRT flanged "Beedle" armature bushings.
Stock Tyco brush barrels and brush springs.
Wizzard silver brushes.
Wizzard double coil pick up shoe springs.
BSRT 440 X2 ski shoes.
Tomy / AFX Super G+ .063 axle.
BSRT 8/20 poly gears.
Tomy / AFX Turbo hubs with some tall silicone tires.
The new type black Super G+ traction magnets.

It's pretty quick, but I haven't had it on a real drag track yet till get over to A&M Raceway.

It might or might not be as fast as a Tyco chassis one, but we'll see.

















__________________


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Superfist,

How do you like using the Micro Speedworks T+ bulkhead and Tyco type electrical system in a G3 versus the standard Tomy style electrical system? It would seem to be more tuneable than the Tomy endbell.

Hutt


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Off topic again...*

I've built other T+ G3 chassis before with Wizzard A3P01 stock Patriot arms.
But I could never get the straight line speed out of them,
like with the Tomy / AFX brush bulkhead with a stock Super G+ armature.

Eventually I'd like to try a T+ bulkhead on a BSRT G3R SS chassis,
with a Wizzard SP04PAL advanced timing light weight hot stock arm.
I'm pretty sure it will still be HOPRA legal.
Then experiment with some .006 and .007 silver brush springs.
The .007 springs really slow it down to dive deep into the corners.
But when using Wizzard silver brush springs in a T+ bulkhead,
the coils are tighter than the Tyco springs and don't compress as much.
So the brushes have to be shortened to .25
Because the brush barrels are tucked in a lot closer to the com in a T+ bulkhead,
to fit in between the chassis on a BSRT G3.

Just so this reply is not totally off topic.
Try some Wizzard .007 silver brush springs in a stock Tyco for road racing.
Then they will really accelerate and decelerate quick.

_It might sound like I know what I'm talking about, but it just seems that way._

__________________


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

These Mattel HPX2 "service part" chassis have to be about the best deal going right now. I just got another batch of 6 and they have what appear to be a nice set of silicone tires on the rear. No more Goodyear Eagle logo, but I have zero complaints. What a sweet deal, and on one of my favorite platforms. Woo hoo.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> These Mattel HPX2 "service part" chassis have to be about the best deal going right now. I just got another batch of 6 and they have what appear to be a nice set of silicone tires on the rear. No more Goodyear Eagle logo, but I have zero complaints. What a sweet deal, and on one of my favorite platforms. Woo hoo.


Maybee you should change your ID to TYCOToo...lol...just kidding. :lol:

I just got a bunch of these also with the silicone tires in the rear and that is fine with me. Tearing up the track with bargain chassis we all are!

Bob...ZOOM, ZOOM...zilla


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I wish more clubs would race the Tyco/Mattel
cars.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I wish ALL clubs would race Tyco/Mattel.
Then I could rule the world!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I wish ALL clubs would race Tyco/Mattel.
> Then I could rule the world!


hmm we run Tyco.. and pretty sure you statement a bit of a stretch lol...


lol


Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*what coach said...a Streeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetch but, a nice dream for you!*



NTxSlotCars said:


> I wish ALL clubs would race Tyco/Mattel.
> Then I could rule the world!


ahahahaahhahahahaahahaahaha that is funny. RALMAO in a good way!

Bob...all hail NTX...zilla


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

*What bodies fit?*

This is a great deal, but being out of the hobby for a number of years, can someone tell me what bodies fit these chassis?


----------



## Zootmaster (Jun 12, 2008)

*Micro Speedworks Chassis*

Hey guys if your looking for Micro Speedworks chassis and bulkheads check this link out. I have a bunch for sale on HT. Thanks

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=261712

Zootmaster


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

rbrunne1 said:


> This is a great deal, but being out of the hobby for a number of years, can someone tell me what bodies fit these chassis?


These chassis will support long or short wheelbase bodies. No Indy bodies.
Tyco wide pan bodies, and some Ideal and Matchbox bodies will mount with no modification.
With mount modification, you can also use any LifeLike, AFX, or Xtraction body.
Lexan bodies, and resins can also be mounted.
These chassis are well worth the money.

Rich


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Thanks!*



NTxSlotCars said:


> These chassis will support long or short wheelbase bodies. No Indy bodies.
> Tyco wide pan bodies, and some Ideal and Matchbox bodies will mount with no modification.
> With mount modification, you can also use any LifeLike, AFX, or Xtraction body.
> Lexan bodies, and resins can also be mounted.
> ...


Thanks Rich :thumbsup: I've ordered 6 and I'll search HT & eBay for appropriate body's!


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

rbrunne1, These will fit under almost all tyco based chassis'. Wide mounts like stated before. They have two different axle postions for long and short wheel bases. They look best under a NASCAR body with the wheels and tires on them but that can easily be fixed. They won't work for these bodies but all of the internals will work if you need to repair one.











They will work for all of these.


----------

